# How to fix a stripped screw hole on ceiling fixture?



## bp4191 (Apr 27, 2016)

On my electrical box for the ceiling light fixture it has two screw holes (8-32) to hang the weight of the fixture. The electrical box seems like a type of hard plastic but the screw holes are metal threads. It seems like a very old box. One of the holes is stripped. Would tapping it with a 10-32 tap (using tap wrench) do the trick?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure, if the metal insert is large enough to drill and tap for a #10 screw==


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Re-tap and size up or sometimes a small self taping (machine thread) screw will work.


----------

